# Billing 93010 (interpretation and report)



## AB87 (Jul 10, 2012)

When Billing 93010 we have an issue with the way its supposed to be Billed. Should there be a Separate Dictated Report? Or is the Strip with the Analysis good enough?


Would This be considered "interpretation and report" with the Rhythm Strips


** * Pediatric ECG analysis * **
Accelerated junctional vs. ventricular rhythm
Left axis deviation
Right bundle branch block


Vent. rate 155 BPM
PR interval * ms
QRS duration 124 ms
QT/QTc 322/517 ms
P-R-T axes * 264 126


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think those results would need to be documented, we do, anyway. For instance, in the hospital, our physician dictates those results within their consult report and we bill 93010. When they come into the office, again, those results are dictated in the E&M for that day.


----------



## smithan (Jul 10, 2012)

*Certified Practice Specialty Coder*

Yes, that is considered an acceptable reading as long as the doctor signs off on that reading.   It does not have to be separately dictated.  If the doc writes the results in his dictation then that can be used also towards points for the level of service.


----------

